# TUNISIA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## azerty2008 (Dec 19, 2008)

Le premier a joué dans l’équipe nationale de Tunisie de Volleyball et le deuxième est spécialisé, entre autre, dans les équipements et les structures sportives. Les 2 architectes Ghazi El Mhiri et Riadh El Bahri se sont associés pour présenter un plan de cohérence et d’aménagement de la cité sportive olympique de Sfax dans le cadre d’un concours national d’architecture.

Sur décision présidentielle, un concours national d’architecture a été lancé fin 2008 pour la réalisation d’une cité olympique sportive à Sfax, s’étalant sur une parcelle de terrain de 42 hectares située sur la rocade n°11, côté route de Gabès.
Le projet lauréat est celui des deux architectes Ghazi El Mhiri et Riadh El Bahri.

La future cité sportive olympique est composée de :
- un stade olympique de 40 000 places
- une salle omnisports avec une capacité de 6 000 spectateurs,
- une piscine couverte de 500 spectateurs,
- un stade de rugby de 500 spectateurs,
- un stade d’athlétisme de 500 places avec un petit hôtel d’accueil des athlètes,
- un compartiment administratif.

Un parcours de santé a été envisagé avec des terrains de sport destinés aux sports de masse toutes disciplines confondues, tout en tenant compte des commodités fonctionnelles ainsi que l’aménagement des aires de stationnement appropriées à ce genre d’infrastructures.

Le principe général de ce plan d’aménagement a été élaboré suivant deux scénarios :
- Le premier scénario consistait à construire un stade avec trois terrains d’entraînement et un parking subdivisé en plusieurs compartiments: un compartiment pour VIP, un deuxième pour le public local, un troisième pour les journalistes et enfin un autre pour le public des visiteurs.
Les circuits ont été scindés de manière à clarifier et assurer la sécurité des personnes et surtout à la sortie du grand public.
Une circulation véhiculaire assez dégagée et fluide a été prise en considération, tout en prévoyant la création d’une gare pour une future station de métro de la ville, et d’un pont qui va relier la route de Gabès à la cité olympique.

- Le deuxième scénario dépendra du montage financier et institutionnel, c’est la deuxième tranche du projet. Ce projet est en phase d’étude en attendant les prochaines échéances d’élaboration.


----------



## fanghangbo (Dec 11, 2010)

Do you love shanghai escort service providing beijing escort elite shanghai massage and Trailer parts.louis vuitton handbags are here. FREE SHIPPING for all designer Louis Vuitton handbags items is specialty company to supply replica gucci bags, louis vuitton handbags, gucci wallets, replica bags, lv watches，Our online kitchen cabinets wholesale polyvinylpyrrolidone store has a huge selection of discount kitchen and Bathroom Cabinet at wholesale prices,


----------

